# Meriwether County Hunting Club



## groundhawg (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the views and new members from GON.  The club is now full.


Six memberships open in Rocky Mount GA. a few miles from Lutherville in Meriwether County. The club is around 1100 acres. There will be 18 members. State Rags. Apply. This club has been and is hunted as a quality buck club for the past 8 years. The club has hard wood draws, swamps, pine thickets, hardwood ridges, and open pastures, several ponds and a power line. 435 acres. Is St. Reggis paper company land.  The rest is a private  farm. The two properties join each other.

The club is geared towards family hunting,wives,children are welcome to hunt with the paid member in their chosen area. Membership is only $750.00 per member.  Each member chooses one private hunting area to hunt. This restrictive area is only 250 yards square.  There is a camp site with no electric power or water.

The memberships run from 6/1/14 till 5/31/15, this includes all hunting seasons. The cattle farm will have cattle in the pastures from mid January until the first of September then they are relocated to other areas of the farm. There are many food plots with in the club that may be planted. We have a member with a tractor who can plow for any member for a fee for his fuel, time.

Charlie will be at the club this coming weekend 5/3 and 5/4 for work and can show the areas that are open.  He also has club members who can show during the week days. Please call or text Charlie at 678-577-1398 (cell) or call and leave a message at 770-834-3969 (home) for more information or directions.

Thanks.


----------



## groundhawg (May 2, 2014)

To see pictures of some of the deer killed the past two years and maps of the farm and lease go to the ad Charlie has on craigslist.  Posted below is the link.  I did not know how to post the pictures and map for him.


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/spo/4448461155.html


----------



## macdog82881 (May 2, 2014)

Turkey pop. ???


----------



## groundhawg (May 2, 2014)

macdog82881 said:


> Turkey pop. ???



Seemed great during deer season.  In November I counted 28 one morning.  Most that I could ID were hens and half grown birds.  Couple of other afternoons saw two once and three another time in the fields while going to my stand.  Have been 4 Saturday mornings this Spring and heard 6 different toms but none have come in 

Going again tomorrow and hope for better luck or in my case maybe better calling.


----------



## groundhawg (May 4, 2014)

Had a couple of questions about the "primary" area each member could have.  Each reserve location is limited to 250 yards.  (Do not want another stands closer than 250 to me anyway.) Well a 250 yard square is 12.91 acres so at 13 acres each and 18 members a total amount of 234 acres is reserved and the rest is sign-in, sign-out.  

This is basically so if you take the time, money and sweat to make a food plot you get to hunt over it if you want to.

Still have openings and you will have a hard time finding a better place to hunt for only $750.00.


----------



## flagatorhunter7 (May 5, 2014)

How far is the club from Newnan?  How many members turkey hunt?


----------



## macdog82881 (May 5, 2014)

Called and left message !!


----------



## groundhawg (May 5, 2014)

flagatorhunter7 said:


> How far is the club from Newnan?  How many members turkey hunt?



FGH

I live off Hwy 154 so take I-85 at exit 51 to US 27/exit 41 through Moreland to Luthersville to the lease and it is 27 miles.  Takes me about 35 minutes because I only do about 45MPH on the "farm road" from Luthersville to the property.

This season I was hunting by myself 2 Saturday mornings and 2 mornings two other fellows where on the lease when I was hunting.  I would think that there are 5 or 6 of us who hunt turkeys.  Past Saturday I was again the only fellow hunting turkeys and I had a great gobbler come in quiet but he would not get closer than about 50 yards from me.  After he left I stepped off 55 steps to the ant bed I thought was next to where he stopped. Just to far for me to shoot.


----------



## groundhawg (May 9, 2014)

TTT

Thanks for looking.  The club is now filled.  Looking forward to meeting our new members from the GON Forum.  Thanks to all who took time to check out our club.

Milkman/Moderators,
Rules say "close" the  thread once club is filled.  Do I need to delete the thread?
Is that how you "close" it?
Thanks.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 3, 2014)

Charlie sent me a message last night that one fellow was not able to pay his dues so he has one opening.  He will be at the club this Saturday - June 7th at 10AM.  Call or text him at the number shown in part number 1 of this thread.
Thanks.


----------

